# Protein tubs?



## dhansen (Jul 17, 2012)

Have any of you used protein tubs for your goats?  I am wondering how effective they are, which type you use, do the goats really eat them, and any info you have on them.  I need to do something for my goats as my pasture has limited "goodies" in it for my goats this time of year.  I know there are different brands and several are labeled for sheep too, which just means supplementing copper also.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jul 17, 2012)

We use them.  The goats love them.  And they also have selenium in them which helps keeps the levels up.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 17, 2012)

I use Goat 20-N - Feed in a drum.

Manufactured by 

Animal Feed Supplement, Inc.

Poteau, Oklahoma 

1800-722-4957

www.feedinadrum.com

My husband made holders for my drums out of wood, they sit down inside the holder inside the barn.  It says you can leave them outside, but he attached the holder to the wall on the inside of the barn cause I think they'll last longer and stay cleaner.

My goats look great, I really like them.  

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2012)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I use Goat 20-N - Feed in a drum.
> 
> Manufactured by
> 
> ...


I am pretty sure that is the one we have been buying.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 17, 2012)

However we are feeding enough goats that we are considering switching to a cattle protein tub to save money.

So far I have came up with the following information 
Orwigs, MVP or MLS brands are recommended

Get a tub with Real cooked Mollasses
No Feather meal
and No urea in it. 

The MVP 24% protein tub had a pretty good Calcium to phosphorus ratio

I havne't actually made it to the feed store to price or see what is available in our area, but it is on my list of things to do. 

I also heard good things about the SWeatlyx rumensin protein blocks, especially for feeding out kids and young goats on pasture.


----------



## drdoolittle (Jul 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill wrote: 





> However we are feeding enough goats that we are considering switching to a cattle protein tub to save money.


I have 8 goats---2 which are pregnant (they are all either NDs or pygmys).  I am trying to figure how long one goat tub would last me or would it be better to go the cattle tub route like you?  I can't find prices on these either..........


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jul 19, 2012)

The 60lb goat tub that we are using right now was $50.00 and it lasts 15 to 20 goats about a month.  

Some tubs don't hold up in the heat as well as others, so I wouldn't invest in more than one until you are sure it is holding up. 

Also we found the kids and younger goats stand in them really bad, so we started hanging ours with a single chain on an S hook, with a hole drilled through the top edge of the tub, so the younger goats wont stand in them. 

I have herd people building a small stand for them and putting the tub on a tilt with a little roof over the top for protection from the rain. WE hung ours under some trees.  Not sure what our plan will be if we switch to a cattle tub, they normally start at 125lbs.   

I would think with 7 goats you wouldn't want to go with more than a 60lb tub, Although I don't think it spoil to easily, If you get a lot of rain the will sit full of water if you don't put them under a little bit of shelter. The goats will drink the water out of them, I guess they are designed to handle this, but It always bothers me to go out and see a tub with 2 inches of mollasses water sitting in them. I don't dump it out, but when we started hanging them verticle under trees it really helped with the water standing in them and the dirt getting stuck in them. 

Some of the tubs will get pretty soft in heat and may fall out of the tub if hung verticle. 

I herd of one women finding one of her kids stuck in the tub, because the tub had gotten soft from the heat and it was like getting stuck in tar. the tub we are using doesn't seem to get that soft, but it was getting full of baby goat poop when just left on the ground.


----------



## dhansen (Jul 19, 2012)

I wouldn't have even though to hang it from a tree.  I am trying to find prices right now.


----------



## BlondeSquirrel04 (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought a 16lb one just to try it out. Turns out mine loved it so much that it gave two of them scours! I didn't think they were able to eat it so fast, so I didn't think to remove it after awhile. Needless to say, 80% of it was gone in just 2-3 days. Granted not only those 2 ate it, even the llama was chomping on it. Definitely something I'd buy again!


----------



## dhansen (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought a 60# Sweetlix 16% Meat Maker proteint tub for my goats that cost me $34.  They seem to like it, but don't stand around it all day like I though they might.  I have only seen a few licking a couple times, but it looks like they are eating/licking it while I am not watching.  I really wanted a higher protein one and a bigger one, but this is a good place to start.


----------



## dhansen (Aug 13, 2012)

My protein tub seems to be helping my herd, although it hasn't been long since I put it out there for the girls.  They ate a lot at first and have slowed way down.  Their coats are very shiny and they seem to be eating more of their hay.


----------



## poorboys (Aug 13, 2012)

I bought the 16lb one, they love it, it last longer and they seem to like it more than their minerals


----------



## DonnaBelle (Aug 13, 2012)

Well folks, I'm a big believer in the protein tubs.

I put one out early spring this year and my goats look terrific.

Mine seem to like it better than the loose mineral too.

I do keep Manna Pro out for them also.

DonnaBelle


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Aug 13, 2012)

My goats have lots to browse on right now. Is this something I should use in the winter months?


----------

